# NEW PICS OF B14 LIP



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

I just checked out the site right now and saw the new lip from syndicate kustomz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup: :fluffy: :hal: :cheers: :banana: :fluffpol:


http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=21


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its a bit flashy for my taste. and big! wow its big, if i had a bumper it fit on, i would want it smaller and more subtle....but hey you like it so thats cool. :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

look at the pictures below it, i think they will be the real thing


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> look at the pictures below it, i think they will be the real thing


he's making a full bumper?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i dont think so, he said that it was a lip, i think this is just a mock up, with the lip molded to the rest of the bumper


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

eeeeeeeeeh, no lol. i would lose that on the first hill i went over up here in no mans land.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Does the kid come with the kit?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i have to say it looks better than i anticipated


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

holy crappola, is all i have to say, me likey, me likey lots


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i look forward for the front. but the idea looks better, than what i've seen before in these threads


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i'll definatly be getting that. Probably be cheaper than a front bumper and i think it looks a lot better then the R33, R34, or Extreme style bumpers i was looking at.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sigh, I drew him better pix than that one. I wish he'd put them up. 

Here:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

All i have to say is: Oh My God, that looks amazing. 

just a few questions though

1) is that exactly what the lip is gonna look like?
2) did you design the lip?
3) i think everyone will agree with me on this one, COULD YOU POST SOME MORE PIX??? PLEEEEEEZ


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> sigh, I drew him better pix than that one. I wish he'd put them up.
> 
> Here:



you drew that?? AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the lip looks pretty cool. That is about what it will look like. I drew the pic using a donor 200sx and Mike's sketches to go by. I only drew 2 pix for him, that and the one above (although, I removed the colorful background from the top pic). He's been too lazy to put the new pix up. Also, I didn't know what the sides would look at the time I drew the pic. I'll prolly update that 2nd pic.

Here's all the information I know:
It will be a full kit, front (lip), sides, and rear apron and it will be available in parts. It's much like the B15 kit he currently sells. The pic of the sideskirts is the actual prototype, the front is still only on paper as far as I know, but that is what it should look like. Like all the other products he makes, the kit will be produced in real carbon fiber and fiberglass depending on how much you want to spend.

The kit should bolt to all the stock mounting points, no need to drill holes. The front lip and rear apron will initially be made to fit the pre-98 bumpers (aka the 200sx bumper with the fog holes). Later on, I believe he plans to make a version to fit the rounded 98-99 bumper. If you have the sentra bumper (no fog holes, you're prolly out of luck...of course, it's only like $80 to buy a new 200sx bumper).


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think the lip looks pretty cool. That is about what it will look like. I drew the pic using a donor 200sx and Mike's sketches to go by. I only drew 2 pix for him, that and the one above (although, I removed the colorful background from the top pic). He's been too lazy to put the new pix up. Also, I didn't know what the sides would look at the time I drew the pic. I'll prolly update that 2nd pic.
> 
> Here's all the information I know:
> It will be a full kit, front sides, and rear and it will be available in parts. It's much like the B15 kit he currently sells. The pic of the sideskirts is the actual prototype, the front is still only on paper as far as I know, but that is what it should look like. Like all the other products he makes, the kit will be produced in real carbon fiber and fiberglass depending on how much you want to spend.


Dude, YOUR AMAZING!!! those pics are out of this world, you are awesome man. Words can't express how cool that is!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Dude, YOUR AMAZING!!! those pics are out of this world, you are awesome man. Words can't express how cool that is!!!!!


LOL, it's not as hard as it looks, it's just a hobby:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/Animations/


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i have a sentra 99 gxe, and the front bumper looks the same as the 200sx, or as the pic that is posted

i look forwarded to this project. :cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, it's not as hard as it looks, it's just a hobby:
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/Animations/


been there and seen them!!! Still think your awesome!!!!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

urethane or abs wasnt considered?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not sure how it's done, but I do know that urethane is completely different to make. Since this stuff is made out of his garage (or whatever), it's not something he's able to make.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, it's not as hard as it looks, it's just a hobby:
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/Animations/


iv always loved those stick pics you draw. its so smooth and no grafix or annoying back ground to mess it up, so fresh so clean :thumbup:


Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> not sure how it's done, but I do know that urethane is completely different to make. Since this stuff is made out of his garage (or whatever), it's not something he's able to make.


also urethane and ABS can be hella heavy.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

personally , if i want a lower look in the front, i go with full aftermarket replacement, not a big fan of the lips but this one looks pretty good for those of you who dont wanna replace yoru stock bumper


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i'll most likely be getting the fiberglass lip (just dont know how comfortable i am with a expensive CF piece riding 3 inches off the ground)

looks hot


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think fiberglass is worse than CF, the best is polyurathane


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

loving it! but you said it wont fit the 98 200sx huh? that sux! when he makes it for my car then let me know....i would be first on the list....haha


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry Justin... Not to lazy just really busy to post your great pics... plus buy the time i got the new pics the design was changed a bit to please the SR guys... 

So know I have the actual prototype pics.

































By the way this kit is being made soley to provide a service to many of the guys who have been wanting a Carbon fiber lip kit for the 200 for years now...
I have had the skirts on my wifes car for over a month now and have yet to high center or rub them on anything. the car has a 2" drop and blown rear struts.... The front lip sits at the exact hieght of the side skirts... i think this will be a really nice addition to the b14 productline we have already established.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

so i take from the pix that the lip will look nothing like the drawings?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, what's up with that? That looks nothing like the sketches. Are you selling it as a whole bumper?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

No, its just a lip. I had to mold it to the front bumper to assure
that whn it is molded that it will fit perfect for the oem bumper. 

Like I said the digi pics and sketches were before the SR guys dumbed it down
and did some photochoping to look simalar to this....
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=95500


















Thats what they said they wanted so they got it.............


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i like that alot better! very good, and i like how you hollowd out the radiator intake :thumbup: looking good.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo scorchin, that freakin rocks, and as we all know, you ARE the FREAKIN MAN :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i like that alot better! very good, and i like how you hollowd out the radiator intake :thumbup: looking good.


Yeh that opening is still to small for the SPECV core...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I kinda like it. If you make one for the 99 bumper, I might be into one.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo scorchin, are you making these things to order, or are they gonna be a part of the regular product line?


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*ohh yeah*

i cant wait till what i got in plan is done.
it might change alot of style for 200sx. hehehe

ohh the joy


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

we plan on having the full lip kit on our productline. Right now doing a GB for the front lip...


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

that lip looks tight, i would buy it


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> we plan on having the full lip kit on our productline. Right now doing a GB for the front lip...


cool, when i saw the GB, i thought u were only making them to order


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Here are the pics ready to be molded...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN!!! Hell of a job you guys have done. Got a price range figured out on it yet?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn, that looks hot. way to go man, its really turned out to be a beautiful piece...and its not even finished yet

BRAVO :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

will it fit a 98 200sx front bumper?

Please say it will >.<


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

to my knowledge, no it wont, because of the curves of the 98-99 bumpers. but i did hear that there will either be another lip, or some sort of adapter fpr it. i dont remember


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

oh dammit, that is so gay. Stupid curvy bumpers >.<


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great Mike, keep us posted on this... Prolly a good market for a 1998 lip as well. This might very be the part that put you on the map and I hope it is for all of your hard work and effort!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

right now it only fits the 95-97 200sx and 98 Sentra, I believe he's going to be working on one that'll fit the rounded 98 200sx and 99 Sentra bumper.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Ebay has the stock 200 bumper for 60$ and I am sure you can find a local junkyard or some one with a bodykit and buy there stock bumper for under 40$........... I have bought 3 stock bumpers for under 50$ over the past 3 years that have all been modded or had a different lip or just all cut up... As a matter os fact I just baught a front and rear bumper from a local for 100$, for my wife 200 ser..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, but the thing is, I like my 99 bumper better than the 200sx bumper, therefore, I like the 99 bumper w/ lip better than a 200sx bumper w/ lip, LOL.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

After these i think it might change your mind...




















































So bring on the ord :biggthump ers....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so how much we lookin at for the fiberglass?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

scorchin... those pix are insaneous :cheers: amazing job, but will those ducts on the sides be bigger?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> but will those ducts on the sides be bigger?


please no........

question, whats the lip in the fog light hole for?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

pete, i think its just a mistake in cutting, or it better be, it doesnt look right, but maybe when its painted it will.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> pete, i think its just a mistake in cutting, or it better be, it doesnt look right, but maybe when its painted it will.


 i would think they are for aerodynamics? maybe...?


but it does look nice SYK OWNS j00


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> pete, i think its just a mistake in cutting, or it better be, it doesnt look right, but maybe when its painted it will.


yea, but when its painted i think it will look even more out of places  idk. also, this fiberglass one looks a tad larger than the C/F modle.

and all i know is i scrape the bottom of my 99 bumper now and then, that lip would be history.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

so will a 95-97 200sx bumper fit on a 95 Sentra? If so i'm going to have to snatch up a 200sx bumper off ebay and buy that lip. And then find some fog lights.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all b14 bumpers fit on all b14 models. but some have slight head light differances. like mike youngs car has the bar grill and the head lights with the cut out instead of a solid rectangle and the 99 bumper........my personal favorite bumper and the bumper i own :thumbup: 

so yes, the 97 will fit your 95, but you will need to paint it and you dont need to buy fog lights. but some like them, i personly like after market fogs better because i think they light better.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I had the lip roll over the top of the fog light openings to have a secure mounting point to keep the lip from sagging. If I did not do that it would over time and aero dynamics would pull the front of the lip down twords the ground. It is a hair larger to compensate for 3mm automotive tape around the front and will mount with screws in the wheel well. That is how its going to be because I dont want anyone having their lip go flying off. The lip is 2" lower than the stock bumper. Also the vents will stay the size they are because they are stratigcally place to sit under the stock front bumper and it helps sandwich the top of the foglight area. over all it is a real nice setup and i think it will last a long time for most who know how to drive.. My car sits at a 2" drop in the front and meets up with the side skirts nicley. You can question my design all you want, But I assure you it is the best for our cars.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I had the lip roll over the top of the fog light openings to have a secure mounting point to keep the lip from sagging.


Ahhhhhhhh, that makes perfect sence. im not questioning your design, i just like to ask alot of questions period. :cheers:


----------

